# Motor question. 7.5hp gamefisher



## MATT FRALEY (Jun 25, 2018)

I was just givin a 7.5hp gamefisher motor. It had been sitting for years but the guy took good care of it and didn't let it sit with any fuel in it. I put gas in it and with in 6 pulls it ran and idle great. My question is, Is there anything I can add to the fuel oil mixture to keep the carbs clean? and what is the best way to run the fuel bowl dry when we are done fishing so I know the fuel wont gum up the carb. I don't see a petcock or anything on the motor. 

Thanks.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Just my own opinions, but here goes...
Adding Sea Foam to the fuel mix will help keep things clean.

If not letting it sit more that a few weeks between running it, no need to drain the carb..."running it dry" sometimes actually harms the engine by causing a lean running condition prior to shut down and can leave bearing surfaces dry.
I've seen too many dry carb bowls develop a scaly corrosion inside of them from being dry and exposed to air.

First thing you really should consider since the engine has been unused for quite a while is to change the water pump impeller and lower unit oil since you really don't know what condition that stuff is in.

HTH.


----------



## MATT FRALEY (Jun 25, 2018)

erie mako said:


> Just my own opinions, but here goes...
> Adding Sea Foam to the fuel mix will help keep things clean.
> 
> If not letting it sit more that a few weeks between running it, no need to drain the carb..."running it dry" sometimes actually harms the engine by causing a lean running condition prior to shut down and can leave bearing surfaces dry.
> ...


Any info you could pass about changing the lower oil. Never owned a boat motor before.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

really good advice he just gave you. look on U tube on changing the oil. its not hard.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

there should be 2 screws on the side of the lower unit. put a pan under the lower unit. now remove the bottom screw. it will start draining very slow. now remove the upper screw. the oil will flow better now. let it drain for a while. when you remove the bottom screw look for water to come out first. the best way to fill a lower unit is to get a lower unit oil pump. it screws in the bottom hole so you can fill the lower unit. then the clear hose connects the pump to the lower unit. then pump until you get oil coming out the top hole. stop pumping and install the top screw with a new seal on the screw. now remove the pump from the bottom and install the bottom screw with a new seal on it. you can pick up the seals at any good marina.
sherman


----------



## MATT FRALEY (Jun 25, 2018)

sherman51 said:


> there should be 2 screws on the side of the lower unit. put a pan under the lower unit. now remove the bottom screw. it will start draining very slow. now remove the upper screw. the oil will flow better now. let it drain for a while. when you remove the bottom screw look for water to come out first. the best way to fill a lower unit is to get a lower unit oil pump. it screws in the bottom hole so you can fill the lower unit. then the clear hose connects the pump to the lower unit. then pump until you get oil coming out the top hole. stop pumping and install the top screw with a new seal on the screw. now remove the pump from the bottom and install the bottom screw with a new seal on it. you can pick up the seals at any good marina.
> sherman


Thank you very much.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

MATT FRALEY said:


> Thank you very much.


Don't get the gear lube in your hair: It takes 3 days to wash out the smell. Don't ask....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

cincinnati said:


> Don't get the gear lube in your hair: It takes 3 days to wash out the smell. Don't ask....


if it can happen it will happen.
sherman


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Make sure you're removing the right screw in the lower unit
Find a reference if there are 2 and you aren't sure.


----------



## MATT FRALEY (Jun 25, 2018)

multi species angler said:


> Make sure you're removing the right screw in the lower unit
> Find a reference if there are 2 and you aren't sure.


I just looked, there is two lower screws. Ill see what i can find. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MATT FRALEY (Jun 25, 2018)

Here is the motor. Thanks for the help guys. First time boat owner here


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd be surprised if it's not a Clinton based powerhead. Some of the smaller engines were actually air cooled (5.5 H/P). Since your motor has a hood I'm guessing that it's a water cooled version. Are there any cooling fins on the block & a fan incorporated into the flywheel ? Mike


----------



## MATT FRALEY (Jun 25, 2018)

The head has coolimg fins but i didnt look for a fan. I will do that tonight when i get home a see if it does.


----------



## MATT FRALEY (Jun 25, 2018)

These are the only plugs i see. I dont see where to drain it from.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

The obvious flat tip screw in the left picture is most likely the vent plug. And I think I can barely make out the drain screw about center of the lower unit just about the top of the skeg in the right picture.


----------



## MATT FRALEY (Jun 25, 2018)

No problem, One guy suggested the drain plug could be behind the prop.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the flat head screw in the top of the left picture is the top screw. if you can find another screw like that on the front, bottom, or anywhere low on the lower unit it should be to drain it.

I've never heard of a drain plug being behind the prop. but then I haven't heard about everything.
sherman


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

You can see the drain screw, bottom screw, and vent screw, top screw, in the above pic. Hope this helps.

Notice they both take a flat tip screwdriver.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> the flat head screw in the top of the left picture is the top screw. if you can find another screw like that on the front, bottom, or anywhere low on the lower unit it should be to drain it.
> 
> I've never heard of a drain plug being behind the prop. but then I haven't heard about everything.
> sherman


Newer Mercs are behind the prop, at least on the bigger motors. The drain plug on his should be at the bottom of the lower near the skeg


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

jamesbalog said:


> Newer Mercs are behind the prop, at least on the bigger motors. The drain plug on his should be at the bottom of the lower near the skeg


thanks very much because I didnt know that. either way i'll never have to worry myself with finding the screw on newer motors because i'll never have enough money to buy a new one unless I win the power ball lottery, LOL. I buy 5 tickets any time it gets over 150 million. I know in reality its a waste of money. but then 15.00 every once in a while isn't going to pay for a new motor.
sherman


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

jamesbalog said:


> Newer Mercs are behind the prop, at least on the bigger motors. The drain plug on his should be at the bottom of the lower near the skeg


Yeah they do! PITA to have to remove the prop to change the oil & I have to jack the trailer up so I get enough downward tilt on the motor so oil drains out properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

